# Upgrade crankset for CAAD 10 - need opinons...



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am looking at potentially swapping out my 175mm Sram Force compact crankset on my CAAD 10 for something lighter. The Sram Force BB30 is listed as 645g including the BB. Here are the cranksets that have caught my attention:

* FSA K-Force Light BB30 Compact (553g + 53g = 606g)

* Cannondale Hollowgram

I have not been able to find the exact weight of the Hollowgram crankset (including BB) but I keep hearing that it is the lightest way to go for the BB30 set-up.

Does anyone know that exact weight of the Hollowgram crankset including BB in the 175mm length?

Also, I am seriously interested in your opinions on light and stiff cranksets for the BB30 system.

I appreciate your thoughts and opinions - thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

According to Cdale 580, my guess is this is the 172.5 length weight
HollowgramSL | The Official Site of Cannondale Bicycles

Heres pic minus the rings
Cannondale Hollowgram SI SL cranks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

If it was me and this is my main bike it would be Hollowgrams hands down. FSA cranks will never go on my bike. The only other BB30 cranks Id roll on are Red or Force. 

The Hollowgrams are the one of the very lightest cranks made period. Even if the weights are close on the Sram and FSA cranks the stiffness wont be as good. I think Hollowgrams are much stiffer than Duraace. If youve got the money Id say go for the Hollowgrams. 



Gobiking12344 said:


> I am looking at potentially swapping out my 175mm Sram Force compact crankset on my CAAD 10 for something lighter. The Sram Force BB30 is listed as 645g including the BB. Here are the cranksets that have caught my attention:
> 
> * FSA K-Force Light BB30 Compact (553g + 53g = 606g)
> 
> ...


----------



## Gobiking12344 (Sep 8, 2011)

I appreciate the info - thanks man!


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Devastator said:


> If it was me and this is my main bike it would be Hollowgrams hands down. FSA cranks will never go on my bike. The only other BB30 cranks Id roll on are Red or Force.
> 
> The Hollowgrams are the one of the very lightest cranks made period. Even if the weights are close on the Sram and FSA cranks the stiffness wont be as good. I think Hollowgrams are much stiffer than Duraace. If youve got the money Id say go for the Hollowgrams.


Since Hollowgrams are way too expensive for me, I've been considering Sram Red or FSA SLK Light (both in 50/34). 
Why are you so negative about FSA's? Hands down, would you buy Sram Red? Any reliability issues with Red?

SLK--> 593+57=650gr
Red--> 630gr w/BB


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

But why? Unless there is something wrong with your Force crank, leave it alone. It is a great crank. I would love a Hollowgram SL but it's just too expensive for what it is. If my crank breaks, I'll probably go with SRAM Red.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

CAADEL said:


> Since Hollowgrams are way too expensive for me, I've been considering Sram Red or FSA SLK Light (both in 50/34).
> *Why are you so negative about FSA's?* Hands down, would you buy Sram Red? Any reliability issues with Red?
> 
> SLK--> 593+57=650gr
> Red--> 630gr w/BB


Most people find their shift quality to be below that of "the big three". This is likely due to the fact that FSA makes cranks that must work with ALL 10spd drivetrains and chains while Shimano only really worries about how their cranks shift with a Shimano chain and front derailleur. Also, look at the back side of any set of Shimano rings, the ramping and pinning puts FSA to shame - that fancy machining is what makes Shimano rings shift so well. FSA just doesn't do as much.

That being said I have a gossamer crank on my CX bike and it works well enough, just not as well as the Ultegra on my TT bike and the Hollowgram on my road bike.


----------

